# Review of 15 sniffies from Save on Scent



## rainycityjen (Feb 6, 2014)

I recently ordered 3 sniffy packs (5 scents each) from Save on Scents to test ‘em out. They have a huge selection. I don’t know what’s going on with their concentration levels. That seems like a racket. But whatever. Thought I’d review what I sniff straight out of the bottle … each tiny vial has enough for a cupful of extra soap batter, so maybe I’ll get a chance to test my favorites out soon.

  Almond Biscotti: A straight-up candle scent. Every bakery type candle I’ve ever smelled. Not bad, just strong associations for me.

  Caramel Coffee: Strong on the caramel, light on the coffee. They could call this one a caramel liqueur scent.

  Sweet Autumn Sunrise: Sweet but not cloying. Not a very “autumn” scent because there’s no spice note. Kind of like cherries and sunflowers.

  Guy Vanilla Tobacco: I love it. The vanilla doesn’t dominate at all. Just a pleasant, sweet tobacco scent with no spice or musk.

  Forest Mountain: Augh, my favorite. This is a very nice pine scent without smelling like Christmas trees, which is exactly what I wanted to find. It smells like rain, pine, and sweetpea.

  Ferns: Awesome green scent. Not a pure plant scent despite the name. More like a tomato plant with light lily. Smells like it would be great in a gardener’s soap.

  Water: This one smells just like the strong scent of new leather you get from a new purse. Don't know why.

  House Plant: On the site, people said this smells like walking into a florist’s shop. Totally agree. 100% floral, but in a greenhouse way. Could be a floral women’s perfume as-is.

  Sea Salt: At first sniff it smelled just like freshly buttered popcorn. I kept sniffing it and I finally picked up a very heady, marine sweetness which finally flipped the switch in my brain to think “sea.” For some reason that dominant note straddles the line between sweet and buttery. A total mystery to me. I wonder what it would smell like soaped!

  Dragons Blood: Straightforward dragon’s blood. Belongs in a glass shop with scarves draped everywhere and reggae on the record player, or a palmistry studio.

  Vetiver Fatale type: Deeply sugary. Maybe like adult cotton candy. 

  Mango: I’m not getting mango, but I’m getting a mix of creamy fruits like banana and kiwi. But without smelling like a tropical drink. Still very juicy and delicious though. Can’t stop smelling it.

  Garden Mint: Huh! Interesting to smell a mint that’s not clearly peppermint or spearmint. Does not smell plantlike or herbal to me at all. More like … not sure … an interesting foreign mint gum.

  Firewood: It smells like firewood! Wow. I had an instant rush of nostalgia for winters at the cabin. It smells like flame that’s just been snuffed out, cedar, maybe a little amber or something else resinous. I could smell all day. Have no idea if it would be enjoyable in soap, but makes me wish I made candles.

  Leather: Smells less like leather than the Water scent, but very interesting anyway. No floral, no sweetness. First sniff is smoky. Second sniff is plant-like. Third sniff is bitter. Maybe needs to absorb into the carrier substance and sit before it comes together as leather.

  Spring Path: Not a clean scent or a purely green one, but a sort of bitter olive with a hint of White Shoulders. Doesn’t appeal to me at all though. Can’t imagine a soap like this.

  Moss: Yum. No earthiness. Cucumber without the melon, or clover or a fragrant green plant. Very pleasant, light, and extremely green.

  Violet Lime: Fun. Not getting lime. A very clean, green floral that smells light and young. (“Violet, you’re turning violet, Violet!”)

  Forest Delight: Camphoraceous, smells very like eucalyptus and pine but with no sharp edge. 

  Winter Ocean: So nice to smell over and over. No mint like you’d expect with winter in the name. Very calming, fresh scent that I want to spritz on a pillowcase.


----------



## Lin (Feb 7, 2014)

What was the total cost for all of those with shipping? Each one is in a vial? So you could make a batch of soap and separate it into small portions and try them all in soap?


----------



## rainycityjen (Feb 8, 2014)

Each sniffy sample pack of 5 is $3.99. Then shipping was free if they're the only item in your order. Mine took about 5 biz days to arrive. http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/4802

(I'm not a shill, I was just excited to find something like this since I can only buy fragrance online.)

Each vial is only 2 mL, but they're the "Extreme" concentration so you could possibly put it in a small amt of soap.


----------

